# Gesshin Konosuke



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

Gesshin Konosuke 285mm Wa-Sujihiki SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, now you are starting to piss me off...


----------



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

haha... its been a busy day, no?


----------



## obtuse (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn...


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 13, 2011)

What the....that is nice! If I did not already have some green out waiting for a suji I would jump on that!


----------



## so_sleepy (Jul 13, 2011)

What material are the bolster and butt-cap made of?


----------



## chefofthefuture (Jul 14, 2011)

Jon,

You know what's funny about this knife? I was thinking about ordering one almost exactly identical from you. The only difference is I was looking for something in the 225-240mm range to suit as a line knife. I bet that knife just dominates fish and meat butchering.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 14, 2011)

What would you say the advantages of the kiritsuke tip are other than it looking sweet as hell? Does it sort of reinforce the tip a little?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

lol... its mostly just cool looking to be honest. I also like that it leaves the spine a little flatter for scraping the board and it generally means the edge profile is flatter (though not always).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 14, 2011)

Plus, I find that a tip like that allows a knife to have a very fine tip at the VERY top of the point, but still plenty of meat behind the blade. Not sure that would matter on a knife this size. It just looks cool.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 5, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, we have one of these left in stock 

First come, first serve

Gesshin Konosuke @ JKI


----------

